# Valet Pro Applicators Review



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
I'm unsure of the availability of these as of yet as I can;t see these on the VP website but Gregg will be able to supply if you contact directly.

*Used on:*
VW Golf

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

We have created 2 hand applicators.
* Black dense ultra smooth finish pad rebated Velor finish.

* White Mild,Firm and smooth compound pad rebated velor finish.

* Black for paste wax application.

* White for polishes.

No real manufacturer instructions are require as being applicator pads its not exactly rocket science.

Bone shape applicators that fit well into hands.

*Packaging:*
Applicators arrived in single sealed plastic bags, nice and professional.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Mild foam smell from applicators. They have a bone shape for best ergonomics and appear to be nice and comfortable to hold.

















*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A. Although the white pad does have a bit of a bite to it when using with polish.
*
Ease Of Use:*
These pads are fantastic to use. The design is great and the foam allows for a comfortable grip whilst applying your favourite product. Especially with the white pad where polish is being used the shape allows pressure to be excerted to work the polish in.

I used the white with Menzerna final finish by hand and it was a dream, there wa a touch of squeeling initially as I got used to working with the pad as I wasn't used to such a dfirm applicator.


















The pad was great for getting into those wee areas a DA or Rotary simply can't reach

















The black pad I tried with both paste and liquid products and it was superb. The foam allowed for a seriously thin coat to be applied where required and glided the product on easily. Also one small swipe in the was container left it nice and loaded and ready for use.
Initially I used this pad with Victoria Concours Wax and then with Poorboys Blackhole.

















*Finish:*
Strictly speaking it is the product which creates the finish but here are my pictures after use:


















*Durability:*
I washed these pads under the tap with apc and thoroughly rinsed out. I allowed them to air dry and the next day they were good as new. I anticipate a long life from these pads as they have a real quality feel from them.

*Value:*
This will be updated when prices are available. I presume they will provide good value for money as they will last an age.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*









*
Conclusion:*
What more can be said, a very short and sweet review as it is a product which is straightforward and speaks volumes for itself. They are very easy to use, provide a comfortable grip whilst applying products and wash well. Exactly what is required for an applicator. I can see these being used day to day and providing superior performance.

Thankyou to Valet Pro for supplying this product for reviewing.


----------

